# [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]



## اخ مسلم (28 يناير 2008)

*اريد ان نتناقش فى موضوع الكتاب المقدس اذا لم يكن عندكم مانع0*


*هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام ليس محرف ارجو الرد والاجابة *


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



*تفضل اطرح ما عندك من ادلة ونتناقش فيها *



*وطبعا مش محرف*​


----------



## fredyyy (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*هل الكتاب المقدس...*

*أجاوبك بسؤال فيه الإجابة *​ 
*إذا كتب الله كلام هل يستطيع الإنسان أن يعبث به :t37::t37:*​ 
*يد من أقوى *
*الله ... أم الإنسان*​ 
:291ep::291ep:​


----------



## Basilius (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

يعني اية محرف ؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

غير محرف

هات من الاخر..

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات


----------



## الطائر & الحزين (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

انا هول للسال انت اة راك فى سؤالك انت تفتكر اية؟
وعلى العموم هو اكيد مش محرف


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*بسبب النسخ و اللصق*


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

محدش يرد على نسخ و لصق

نرجع الان للاخ مسلم

ردينا عليك, فما هو مقصدك من هذا الموضوع؟


----------



## صوت الرب (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*الكتاب المقدس ليس محرف 
كل المشاركين منتظرين ردك يا أخ مسلم*


----------



## islamic-life (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

مش مشكلة ارد انا ....... 
مكنتش عايز اتكلم  فى النقطة دة خالص لان الاسلام بيحترم  الاديان الاخري حتى لو كانت اديان وثنية زى اديان شرق اسيا  وكمان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان عارف انى الاسلام هو اللى هيحكم خصوصا عند العرب فأوصانا بالنصاري خير ا مع انى الاسلام دين ارهاب ودين قسوة وشدة مش كدة مش دة الكلام اللى بتقولوه والمسيحية دين الحب والمحبة عاملين اقسام للحوار الاسلامى وصوتيات ومرئيات الفضائح الاسلامية هى ايه يا جماعة حرب:bud: عموما انا بعدت عن الموضوع دلوقتى الناس بتقول يعنى ايه محرف صاحب الموضوع يقصد اتلعب فيه يعنى الانسان غير فيه .وبالنسبة للناس بتقول ربنا قادر انو يحميه وميتغيرش فيه انا بقول (ودة تفكيري المتواضع) مش يمكن يكون ربنا عايز كدة .طب ليه انا بقول كدة لان التلت اديان نزلو من الهة واحد لكن هما مش واحد .انا خلصت ياريت متستنوش منى رد تانى لان مش هتكلم فى موضوع التحريف دة تانى انا مش جى المنتدى دة اهجم على الدين التانى  لان دة انا بعتبرها همجية انا جى هنا اصحح الافكار الخاظئة عن الاسلام .  
دلوقتى انتو عرفتو معنى التحريف ردو على صاحب الموضوع الاصلى .


----------



## ra.mi62 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



> *هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام ليس محرف ارجو الرد والاجابة *


 
*طبعا الكتاب المقدس ليس محرف*
*اريد ان اطرح بعض الاسئلة على من يشك في الكتاب المقدس على انه محرف*

*هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يدلونا على مؤرخ ذكر شيئا فى التاريخ - ولو عابرا - عن مؤتمر أو مجمع ضم أجناس البشر من جميع القارات لتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يجيبوا لنا عن هذه الأسئلة أو واحد منها : 
من الذى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
متى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
أين حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
لماذا حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
أين النسخة الأصلية التى لم تحرف؟ *

*هذه الأسئلة لن تجد لها إجابة عند أحد؟ هل تعرف لماذا؟ لأن الكتاب المقدس لم تمتد إليه يد التحريف من بعيد أو قريب، طبقاً لوعد السيد المسيح نفسه: **"السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لن يزول" (مت 35:24).*


----------



## ra.mi62 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



> حتى لو كانت اديان وثنية زى اديان شرق اسيا وكمان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان عارف انى الاسلام هو اللى هيحكم خصوصا عند العرب فأوصانا بالنصاري خير ا مع انى الاسلام دين ارهاب ودين قسوة وشدة مش كدة مش دة الكلام اللى بتقولوه والمسيحية دين الحب والمحبة عاملين اقسام للحوار الاسلامى


 
هذا الكلام ليس مكانه هنا مكانه في قسم  الحوار الاسلامي  هذا القسم للرد على الشبهات الوهمية حول المسيحية ارجو  الا تخرج عن الموضوع


----------



## bashaeran (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

الاسلام و المسلمين هما اثنين في شي واحد . مهما جرى نقاش حول الدين الي يومنوا بيه هو هو لا فائدة من النقاش معهم لان مهما اعتقدوا الصح او الصحيح ختى ولو تاكدوا بانهم فهموا الصح لا يؤيدوه ابدا انا مسيحي من شمال العراق نفس الاسئلة ونفس النقاش يدور حولنا هنا لان النقاش لا يكون على فهم الحقائق فقط يكون على الاحراج ولا شي اكثر من ذالك لكن هنأن على مومن ولو قطع راسه ان انكر ايمانه بالمسح انا هنا لا ادين المسلمين للا ادان مثل ما قال الرب المهم انا مسيحي وانا شاكر لرب لانني ولدتوا مسيحيا من اب لا شهادة ولا مركز له في الوظيفة وانما كان راع صالح مؤمن الى ان وافاه الاجل  له رحم نصحنا بان نكون حذيرين من احفاد انبياء الكذبة من يكون ان ناشدواباسم الدين اي كان لان الله واحد في ثلاثة اقانيم امين


----------



## bashaeran (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



bashaeran قال:


> الاسلام و المسلمين هما اثنين في شي واحد . مهما جرى نقاش حول الدين الي يومنوا بيه هو هو لا فائدة من النقاش معهم لان مهما اعتقدوا الصح او الصحيح حتى ولو تاكدوا بانهم فهموا الصح لا يؤيدوه ابدا .انا مسيحي من شمال العراق نفس الاسئلة ونفس النقاش يدور حولنا هنا لان النقاش لا يكون على فهم الحقائق فقط يكون على  الارجح الاحراج ولا شي اكثر من ذالك لكن هنيأن على مومن ولو قطع راسه ان انكر ايمانه بالمسح انا هنا لا ادين المسلمين للا ادان مثل ما قال الرب المهم انا مسيحي وانا شاكر لرب لانني ولدتوا مسيحيا من اب لا شهادة ولا مركز له في الوظيفة وانما كان راع صالح مؤمن الى ان وفاه الاجل  له رحمة نصحنا بان نكون حذيرين من احفاد انبياء الكذبة من كانوا ان ناشدوا باسم الدين اي كان لان الله واحد في ثلاثة اقانيم امين


الله محبة


----------



## islamic-life (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



ra.mi62 قال:


> هذا الكلام ليس مكانه هنا مكانه في قسم  الحوار الاسلامي  هذا القسم للرد على الشبهات الوهمية حول المسيحية ارجو  الا تخرج عن الموضوع


 اظن انى انا قلت انى خرجت عن الموضوع ورجعت للموضوع الاساسي:close_tem


----------



## fredyyy (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*ا/ حياه*
*مكنتش عايز اتكلم فى النقطة دة خالص لان .... بيحترم الاديان الاخري حتى لو كانت اديان وثنية زى اديان شرق اسيا *

*الأديان الوثنية ... لا نتكلم عنها *

*بل نتكلم عن من يُسمون إلههم الله *

*ويعترفون بوجود المسيح ولا يؤمنون بأنه الله*

*والفداء عندهم بذبيحة لكن حيوانية *

*غفران الخطايا ما يُسمونه بالأعمال الحسن *

*الذين عندهم الحسنة ُتزيل عشرة سيئات*

*والتطهير من الخطايا بزيارة ما يُسمونه الأماكن المقدسة*

*ونهايتهم تلذذ بالنجاسة في الجنة *

*فيخلطون الحق بالباطل ويصنعون مزيجاً من (التدين والملزات)*

*فيرضون ضمائرهم من جهه ويشبعون رغائبهم من جهه اخرى*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الموضوع دلوقتى الناس بتقول يعنى ايه محرف صاحب الموضوع يقصد اتلعب فيه يعنى الانسان غير فيه *

*معنى إتلعب فيه هذا إتهام  أن كلام الله لعبة أي حد يغير فيه*

*عرفتي أن الله بالنسبة لكي شخص ضعيف يمكن اللعب في كلامه *

*حاشاك يارب فأنت قوي ولا يستطيع أحد أن يُغير كلامك*

*وأنت تحفظ كلامك حفظك لنفسك *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لان التلت اديان *

*المسيحية مش دين لكنها روح وحياة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*نزلو من الهة واحد *

*الله ليس متعدد الأديان ... *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*انا مش جى المنتدى دة اهجم *

*شكراً على النوايا الحسنة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*انا جى هنا اصحح الافكار الخاظئة عن ........ *

*لن يستطيع أحد أن يُغير الحقيقة .... وكل ما هو ضد المسيحية ضد الله نفسة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ردو على صاحب الموضوع الاصلى . *

*سبق وردينا عليه وأنتي مش واخده بالك *

*الموضوع منتهي - - - :thnk0001:*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

فعلا هات تناقض واحد 
واحنا على اتم استعداد اننا نجاوبك
ومعى انى واثقة انك لو قريت الكتاب المقدس وحاولت انك تطلع اختلافات 
هتعلن مسيحيتك امام العالم كله


----------



## Basilius (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*الموضوع قارب على اغلاقة لو استمر طارح الموضوع بكتابة هذة المهاترات *


----------



## صوت الرب (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*أتحداك با أخ مسلم أن تجد تناقض واحد فقط في الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## Tabitha (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

ايمن--
راجع الموضوع هذا وبلاش تضحكنا عليك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9190


----------



## اخ مسلم (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

[ المسيح لعن شجرة التين [ بعد ] أن قام بتطهير الهيكل وطرد الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون فيه ] متى[ 21 : 18 ]

وتجد كلام مخالف لهذا عند مرقس0 اقرأ معى ماقاله مرقس0

[المسيح لعن شجرة التين [ قبل ] ان يكون قد طهر الهيكل من الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون فيه ] مرقـس[ 11 : 12 ]

اليس هذا اختلاف فى الكتاب المقدس وانه يناقض بعضه بعضا0 بل يكذب بعضه


ولن ازيد على ذلك الا بعد ان يتم الرد على هذا اولا0 لانى لدى الكثير والكثير مما قرأته ودرسته فى استحالة صحة الكتاب المقدس0


----------



## Fadie (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

اولا متستخدمش خط اكبر من 4

ثانيا تطهير الهيكل تم فى كم يوم يا سيد يا قارىء يا دارس؟


----------



## ايمن-- (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

النص المذكور :من انجيل لوقا- الاصحاح عشره - العدد واحد


----------



## Tabitha (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



ايمن-- قال:


> ده اسمه تحريف ولا لا



يا خبر يا "ايمن شرطتين" بقى يختلط عليك معنى كلمة في لغتك العربية (اللي هي اللغة الوحيدة التي يتحدثها الهك) ولا تعرف معنى تَحْرِيفٌ



يا عزيزي انت بتضحك على نفسك ولا على مين
اين هذا التحريف هل المعنى إختلف 
هل هذا افضل ما عندكم يا مسلمين لاثات تحريف الكتاب المقدس !
صدقوني بضحكوني يا مسلمين


----------



## ra.mi62 (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



> ده اسمه تحريف ولا لا


 


*هل هذا  مالديك هل هذا الكلام تحريف*
*اسمح لي ان اقول لك انك حاولت  ان تقنع غيرك بتحريف الكتاب المقدس  *
*ولكنك لم تجد دليلا واحد حتى تثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس  لان الكتاب المقدس خالي من التحريف تماما*
*واتحداك ان تاتي بدليل واحد على الاقل يثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## الحوت (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



اخ مسلم قال:


> *اريد ان نتناقش فى موضوع الكتاب المقدس اذا لم يكن عندكم مانع0*
> 
> 
> *هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام ليس محرف ارجو الرد والاجابة *


*
معلش يا اخوان في سؤال واقف في حلقي عاوز اسأله لصاحب الموضوع :new2:

انت كمسلم لا يعترف دينك بوجود شي "الكتاب المقدس" فما الذي يدفعك للحوار حوله اذا كان محرف ام لا ؟

ام ان كنت تريد القول بتحريفة لمجرد الطعن لا غير فتعال لنتحاور ..

ما هي الايات التي تم تحريفها وما كانت قبل التحريف ؟

طبعا السؤال بسيط جدا ولا اسهل منه اليس كذلك :smil12:*



islamic-life قال:


> مكنتش عايز اتكلم  فى النقطة دة خالص لان الاسلام بيحترم  الاديان الاخري حتى لو كانت اديان وثنية


*
بقى الاسلام بيحترم الاديان اه ..!!!

لو كنت في الساحه الاسلامية كان خليتك تشوف كيف كان رسولك والمسلمين يحترموا ديانات الغير على اصوله :spor2:

كفاياكم شعارات كذابه يا بشر ارحمونا :t32:*



اخ مسلم قال:


> *اولا 0اعلموا جيدا انى ماجئت مجادل ولا مجرد كلام وخلاص ولكن جئت للاستفادة والافادة0*
> 
> 
> *مادام انتم تعترفون انه ليس محرف0   فلماذا يناقد بعضه البعض0
> ...


*
يا اخي تناقض على اي اساس ؟

على فهمك الشخصي للكتاب المقدس وتفاسيركم الخاصه فيه لمجرد الطعن ام ماذا ؟

يا عزيزي التناقض هو وجود شي وعدم وجود شي بنفس الوقت ...
او مقوله صادقة ومقوله كاذبه بنفس الوقت ...

فاين موجود هذا بالكتاب المقدس الذي لا تعترف انت بوجوده اصلا ؟ :smil12:*


----------



## اخ مسلم (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

_*بجد مشعارف اقولكم ايه0*

*الكل عمال بيدافع ويقول ان التناقضات دى امر سهل جدا وامر طبيعى وعادى0

ازاى كتاب تستمدون منه شريعتكم ويكون مخالف لنفسه0 واقرأ معى كده هذه التناقضات0*
*[ ما من أحد رأى الله ]  يوحنا  [ 1 : 18 ]     *

*  [أن الرب كلم موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه ]    سفر الخروج [ 33 : 11 ]*


*ممكن حد يقولى0 هل لم يرى أحد  الله كما قال يوحنا0          ولا حد رأه كما هو فى  سفر الخروج *





*[ ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء 0 إلا الذي نزل من السماء 0 ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء]  يوحنا [ 3 : 13 ]



وهذا الكلام خاطىء لأن كل من أخنوخ كما جاء في [ تكوين 5 : 24 ] وإيليا النبي كما جاء في [2ملوك 2: 11 ] قد صعدا إلى السماء *



*ممكن حد يفسرلى الكلام ده ويقولى هل صعد أحد الى السماء ولالا0*




*وأخيرا قبل ان انتهى من هذا الرد أقول لكم هل تعلمون أن الكتاب المقدس شهد على نفسه أنه محرف0*


*اقرأ معى هذا الكلام بتدبر0*

*( ماذا يصنعه بي البشر. اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي. عليّ كل افكارهم بالشر )  المزمور ( 56 : 4 )  وهذ الكلام ينسب إلى داود عليه السلام بأن أعدائه طوال اليوم يحرفون كلامه 


( ويل للذين يتعمقون ليكتموا رأيهم عن الرب فتصير أعمالهم في الظلمة ويقولون من يبصرنا ومن يعرفنا : يالتحريفكم . ) إشعيا ( 29 : 15 ، 16 )*

*
اليس هذا دليل على شهادة الكتاب المقدس على نفسه بالتحريف0*_


----------



## الحوت (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*صدقوني لا يوجد مسلم على وجة الارض يقدر يثبت تغير حرف واحد من حروف الكتاب المقدس :gy0000:

يقول اخ مسلم :*



> *
> [ ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء 0 إلا الذي نزل من السماء 0 ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء] يوحنا [ 3 : 13 ]
> 
> وهذا الكلام خاطىء لأن كل من أخنوخ كما جاء في [ تكوين 5 : 24 ] وإيليا النبي كما جاء في [2ملوك 2: 11 ] قد صعدا إلى السماء *



*يا زميل ما دخل هذه الايات ببعض ؟
فكل ايه تتحدث عن موضوع مختلف فمن الذي ضحك عليك وقال لك انها تناقض ؟
هل تذكر ما قلته لك سابقا ؟؟!!!

اقرأ لتتذكر :




			يا اخي تناقض على اي اساس ؟

على فهمك الشخصي للكتاب المقدس وتفاسيركم الخاصه فيه لمجرد الطعن ام ماذا ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ممكن حضرتك تخبرني يا من تدعي التناقض ما دخل هاتين الايتين ببعض ؟

ممكن تخبرني ما معنى الايه الاولى وما معنى الايه الثانيه وهل لهما علاقة ببعض لنعرف هل انت مجرد ناقل ام فاهم ..!!!
*


> *
> 0[ ما من أحد رأى الله ] يوحنا [ 1 : 18 ]
> 
> [أن الرب كلم موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه ] سفر الخروج [ 33 : 11 ]
> *


*
ايضا لم تخبرنا اين التناقض في هاتين الايتين ام انك مجرد ناقل بدون فهم ؟

هات الايه الاولى كامله من انجيل يوحنا واذهب على تفسير الكتاب المقدس لتفهم ما تقول لكي لا تكون مجرد ناقل بلا فهم واذهب على تفسير الايه في سفر الخروج لتفهم ما معنى الايه ثم تعال واخبرنا اين هو التناقض ..!!!

لا اريد محاورة رجل لا يفعل شي سوى القص والبصق واللصق وانما اريد ان احاور شخص فاهم يعرف ما هي الايه التي يحاور فيها وليس يلصق بدون فهم .*


> *
> 
> وأخيرا قبل ان انتهى من هذا الرد أقول لكم هل تعلمون أن الكتاب المقدس شهد على نفسه أنه محرف*


*
يا زميل الاستشهاد على التحريف على كتاب من الكتاب نفسه هو ضرب من الغباء ..
والاستشهاد على صحةكتاب من الكتاب نفسه هو ضرب من الحماقة والغباء ايضا .

سلامة فهمك :66:

نصيحة يا زميل لا تدعي وجود تناقض في الكتاب المقدس وتاتي بايات لا تعرف ما معناها بالاضافة الى انها لا علاقة ببعضها البعض ..

افهم قبل ما تنقل وتلصق يا زميل .
*


----------



## ra.mi62 (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*



ازاى كتاب تستمدون منه شريعتكم ويكون مخالف لنفسه0 واقرأ معى كده هذه التناقضات0
[ ما من أحد رأى الله ] يوحنا [ 1 : 18 ] 

[أن الرب كلم موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه ] سفر الخروج [ 33 : 11 ]


ممكن حد يقولى0 هل لم يرى أحد الله كما قال يوحنا0 ولا حد رأه كما هو فى سفر الخروج 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**التوفيق بين هذه الآيات ليس عسيراً، فقد قال المسيح في يوحنا 4: 24 «الله روح» وهذا يعني أن الله لا يمكن أن يُرى، فجوهره غير منظور، ولا يمكن لأحدٍ أن يرى ذات الله. وهذه حقيقة ثابتة. ولكن هذا الإله المجيد غير المنظور قد يمنح الناس أن يروه بطرق خاصة، فيرون ظل مجده، ويرون براهين حضوره بصورة منظورة، كما قال عن موسى «شِبْهَ الرب يعاين» (عدد 12: 8). لكن «منذ خَلْق العالم تُرى أمورُه غيرُ المنظورة وقدرتُه السرمدية ولاهوتُه مدرَكةً بالمصنوعات» (رومية 1: 20). ولا يمكن لإنسان أن يعرف الله حقَّ المعرفة في هذه الحياة، وقد قال الرسول بولس: «فإننا ننظر الآن في مرآة، في لغز، لكن حينئذ وجهاً لوجه. الآن أعرف بعض المعرفة، لكن حينئذ سأعرف كما عُرفت» (1كورنثوس 13: 12). لا يمكن إذاً أن يعرف الإنسان الله معرفة كاملة في هذه الحياة، بل يعرفه جزئياً فقط، ولا يمكن أن يعرفه بطريقة مباشرة، بل بطريقة غير مباشرة، ولا يمكن أن يراه في ذاته، لكنه يراه في أعماله وآثار نعمته. وعندما يراه الناس بهذه الكيفيات يكونون صادقين أنهم قد رأوا الله، مع أنهم لم يروا هذا الروح المبارك الكامل في علمه وحكمته، غير أنهم رأوه بهيئة خاصة، أو في صورة اتخذها لنفسه وقتياً. ولنضرب مثلاً: إذا رأينا شرارة تتطاير من سلك كهربائي، أو إذا شهدنا البرق عند المطر نقول:  قد رأينا الكهرباء، مع أننا في الواقع لا يمكن أن نرى الكهرباء، بل كل ما رأيناه هو علامة تثبت وجود هذه القوة السرية المحيطة بنا. فبمعنى كهذا يرى المؤمنون الله كلما تنازل بإعلان نفسه في هيئة منظورة. ولكنه لا يمكن أن يُرى في جوهره غير المحدود بصفته روحاً.*
*ولكن الله بسبب حبِّه للبشر، ولأنه قادر على كل شيء، اتَّخذ لنفسه هيئة بشرية في المسيح الكلمة المتجسد، فصار منظوراً للبشر، لأنه يمكنه أن يكون كما يشاء.*
*



[ ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء 0 إلا الذي نزل من السماء 0 ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء] يوحنا [ 3 : 13 ]



وهذا الكلام خاطىء لأن كل من أخنوخ كما جاء في [ تكوين 5 : 24 ] وإيليا النبي كما جاء في [2ملوك 2: 11 ] قد صعدا إلى السماء 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*السماء التي نزل منها المسيح وإليها صعد ليست هي التي صعد إليها أخنوخ وإيليا وغيرهما، فهناك:*
*(1) سماء الطيور: وهي الجو المحيط بنا، وتحدَّث الكتاب عن طير السماء (تكوين 1:26 و7:3). فيها السحاب ومنها يسقط المطر (تكوين 8:2)، وفيها تطير الطائرات.*
*(2) وهناك سماء أعلى من سماء الطيور، هي سماء الشمس والقمر والنجوم، أي الفلَك أو الجلَد ودعا الله الجلَد سماءً (تكوين 1:8). وتحدَّث الكتاب عن نجوم السماء (مرقس 13:25) التي خلقها الله في اليوم الرابع، عندما قال: لتكن أنوار في جلد السماء لتنير على الأرض، فعمل الله النورين العظيمين .. والنجوم (تكوين 1:14-17). وهذه هي السماء التي ستنحل وتزول في اليوم الأخير مع أرضنا (متى 5:18). وقال القديس يوحنا: ثم رأيت سماء جديدة وأرضاً جديدة، لأن السماء الأولى والأرض الأولى مضتا، والبحر لا يوجد فيما بعد (رؤيا 21:1).*
*(3) السماء الثالثة هي الفردوس التي صعد إليها بولس، وقال عن نفسه اختُطف هذا إلى السماء الثالثة. اختُطف إلى الفردوس (2كورنثوس 12:2 و4). وهي التي قال عنها الرب للص التائب: اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس (لوقا 23:43). وهي التي نقل إليها الرب أرواح أبرار العهد القديم الذين انتظروا على رجاء، وإليها تصعد أرواح الأبرار الآن إلى يوم القيامة، حيث ينتقلون إلى أورشليم السمائية (رؤيا 21).*
*(4) وأعلى من كل هذه السماوات توجد سماء السموات، التي قال عنها داود في المزمور: سبّحيه يا سماء السموات (مز 148:4). وهي التي قال عنها المسيح: ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء (يوحنا 3:13). إنها سماء عرش الله التي أمرنا المسيح ألا نحلف بها لأنها كرسي الله (متى 5:34). عن هذه السماء تساءل الحكيم: من صعد إلى السماء ونزل؟ ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت؟ (أمثال 30:4).*


----------



## ra.mi62 (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*



بجد مشعارف اقولكم ايه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت الان وارجو مرة اخرى عدم الصق والنسخ لان هذه عادة سيئى *


----------



## الحوت (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*وهذا من عندي ايضا لاني اعرف ان المسلم لا يفعل شي سوى القص واللصق بلا فهم ..*



> *
> [ ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء 0 إلا الذي نزل من السماء 0 ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء] يوحنا [ 3 : 13 ]
> 
> وهذا الكلام خاطىء لأن كل من أخنوخ كما جاء في [ تكوين 5 : 24 ] وإيليا النبي كما جاء في [2ملوك 2: 11 ] قد صعدا إلى السماء*


*
هاتين الايتين لا علاقة لهما ببعضهم البعض يا اخ مسلم ..

فالاولى يتكلم المسيح فيها عن نفسه في كلامة مع نقوديموس ..

فنقوديموس كان يحاور المسيح على انه معلم مرسل من الله وليس بصفتة الله نفسه ..

1 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ، رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ.
2 هذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ:«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللهِ مُعَلِّمًا، لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللهُ مَعَهُ». 

فاراد المسيح ان يقول له انه هو الله نفسه فقال له :

13 وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.

اي ان السيد المسيح الذي يتكلم معه نيقوديموس على الارض هو ايضا نفسه الموجود بالسماء بنفس الوقت ..

هو الله نفسه الموجود في السماء وهو نفسه الذي نزل من السماء متجسدا وهو نفسه الذي يتكلم معه نيقوديموس ..

فلا علاقة لهذه الايه بما اتيت به :*




> *وهذا الكلام خاطىء لأن كل من أخنوخ كما جاء في [ تكوين 5 : 24 ] وإيليا النبي كما جاء في [2ملوك 2: 11 ] قد صعدا إلى السماء
> *


*
فهذه تتكلم عن صعود اخنوخ الى السماء وانه لم يمت على الارض قبلها ..
لماذا صعد اخنوخ الى السماء ولماذا اخذه الله اليه ؟؟!!!

لنقرأ الاجابه :

24 وَسَارَ أَخْنُوخُ مَعَ اللهِ، وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لأَنَّ اللهَ أَخَذَهُ.

هل تعرف ما معنى وسار اخنوخ مع الله والا حتفسرها بحسب عقلك الاسلامي وتظن انه كان ماشي معه على شط البحر :t32:
*


> *
> [ ما من أحد رأى الله ] يوحنا [ 1 : 18 ]
> 
> [أن الرب كلم موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه ] سفر الخروج [ 33 : 11 ]*


*
اقرأ الايه كاملة يا زميل لتفهم ..

18 اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.

لماذا حذفت باقي الايه يا زميل ؟ الا تريد ان تفهم ام انك تريد ان تطعن فقط لا غير بقص جزء من ايه ؟

الايه الاولى يا زميل معناها ان اللاهوت لا يمكن ان يراه احد لانه لا يدرك بالحواس ولذلك الله حينما اراد ان نراه رايناه متجسدا بشخص المسيح ...

الذي هو  : 15 الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ. 

وقيل عنه ايضا : 16 وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ،

في العهد القديم حينما اراد الله ان يرواه كان يتخذ شكلا معينا ليظهر به ..

مرة بهيئة رجل ومرة بهيئة ملاك ..

فقد ظهر ليعقوب بهيئة ملاك صارعه حتى الفجر وظهر لموسى بهيئة ملاك في العليقة وظهر لابينا ابراهيم بهيئة رجل عند بلوطات ممرا ..

الله ليس له شكل ولكن حينما كان يظهر في العهد القديم كان يتخذ شكلا . وطبعا شكل غير حقيقي لانه ليس له شكل ..

فموسى راى مجد الله ولم يرى الله نفسه لان الله ليس له شكل لانه روح ..

فالله في العهد الجديد ظهر منظور وملموس في هيئة انسان وبقى هذا الشكل ثابت فيه وهو الشكل الذي سنرى فيه الله يوم القيامة .. المسيح المتجسد الذي اصبح هو صورة الله الغير منظورة .*


----------



## ايمن-- (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

Anestas!a



> يا خبر يا "ايمن شرطتين" بقى يختلط عليك معنى كلمة في لغتك العربية



تحريف بالاضافه وتحريف بالنقصان ,الم تسمع بذلك؟

لوقا كتب حاجه واحده بس اما سبعين ياما اتنين وسبعينواى زياده على كلامه يعتبر تحريف ,مش كده ولا ايه؟ولا الامر مش فارق معاكم كتير؟



> اين هذا التحريف هل المعنى إختلف



المعنى لم يختلف نهائيا ........حقا!!!!!!!!!!!

فى النص الاول:يسوع يرسل السبعين

فى النص الثانى:يسوع يرسل الاثنين والسبعين 

انتا شايف ان المعنى لم يختلف؟تبقى كارثه لو قلت المعنى لم يتغير

والان السؤال:

*ماذا كتب لوقا سبعين ام اتنين وسبعين؟وماهو العدد الذى ارسله يسوع سبعين ام اتنين وسبعين؟

ام اعتبره تحريف بالزياده؟*​


> هل هذا افضل ما عندكم يا مسلمين لاثات تحريف الكتاب المقدس !



بل اقل كما عندك فى كتابك من تحريفات

منتظرك

ra.mi62

ارنى كيف ستكون اجابتك على الاسئله المذكوره اعلاه يا متحدى


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



ايمن-- قال:


> المعنى لم يختلف نهائيا ........حقا!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> فى النص الاول:يسوع يرسل السبعين
> 
> ...


 

لوقا كتب سبعين اخرين



> Luk 10:1  وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ عَيَّنَ الرَّبُّ سَبْعِينَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضاً وَأَرْسَلَهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ إِلَى كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ وَمَوْضِعٍ حَيْثُ كَانَ هُوَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَأْتِيَ.


 
و الكلمة المستخدمة باليوناني هي ἑβδομήκοντα و التي تعني سبعين 

يبقى انت بتتكلم في ايه يا بطل زمانك؟


----------



## ايمن-- (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



> و الكلمة المستخدمة باليوناني هي ἑβδομήκοντα و التي تعني سبعين


معلومه مفيده ان:ἑβδομήκοντα=-سبعين

اصل البركه اللى حذف المداخله المكتوب فيها النصوص اليونانيه اللى كنت انا كتبها

توجيه خاص لى:
Anestas!a

مش انا كنت كاتب نصين باليونانيه فى المداخله راحت فين يامشرف؟

نكمل


> لوقا كتب سبعين اخرين



ترجمه الفانديك
Luk 10:1 وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ عَيَّنَ الرَّبُّ سَبْعِينَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضاً وَأَرْسَلَهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ إِلَى كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ وَمَوْضِعٍ حَيْثُ كَانَ هُوَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَأْتِيَ
1 μετα δε ταυτα ανεδειξεν ο κυριος και ετερους εβδομηκοντα και απεστειλεν αυτους ανα δυο προ προσωπου αυτου εις πασαν πολιν και τοπον ου εμελλεν αυτος ερχεσθαι 

غريبه اصل الترجمه الكاثوليكيه بتقول انه كتب :اتنين وسبعين
الترجمه الكاثوليكيه:

يسوع يرسل الاثنين والسبعين 
10وبَعدَ ذلِكَ، أَقامَ الرَّبُّ اثنَينِ وسبعينَ تِلميذاً آخَرين، وأَرسَلَهمُ اثنَينِ اثنَينِ يتَقَدَّمونَه إِلى كُلِّ مَدينَةٍ أَو مَكانٍ أَوشَكَ هو أَن يَذهَبَ إِلَيه

Westcott / Hort (1881
LUK-10-1: μετα δε ταυτα ανεδειξεν ο κυριος ετερους εβδομηκοντα [δυο] και απεστειλεν αυτους ανα δυο [δυο] προ προσωπου αυτου εις πασαν πολιν και τοπον ου ημελλεν αυτος ερχεσθαι 




> يبقى انت بتتكلم في ايه يا بطل زمانك؟





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمن--
> 
> ده اسمه تحريف ولا لا



ما تبقى من مشاركتى المحذوفه

وجى تسال وتقول انا بتكلم فى ايه:new6:


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



ايمن-- قال:


> ترجمه الفانديك
> Luk 10:1 وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ عَيَّنَ الرَّبُّ سَبْعِينَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضاً وَأَرْسَلَهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ إِلَى كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ وَمَوْضِعٍ حَيْثُ كَانَ هُوَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَأْتِيَ
> 1 μετα δε ταυτα ανεδειξεν ο κυριος και ετερους εβδομηκοντα και απεστειλεν αυτους ανα δυο προ προσωπου αυτου εις πασαν πολιν και τοπον ου εμελλεν αυτος ερχεσθαι
> 
> ...


 
اولا انت تنقل من نص ويستكوت الذي كتبه في سنة 1881
اضافة الى انه نقل الرقم اثنين بين قوسين, بمعنى انه غير متأكد من مصداقية الرقم 2 و لا يوجد دليل قاطع على صحته, لذلك وضعه بين قوسين كما وضع الرقم 2 بين قوسين ايضا في العدد 17 الذي يقول ان السبعون رجعوا فرحين

و بمساعدة الاستاذ Fadie اعطاني اسماء النسخ اليونانية الكثير التي تنص ان الرقم 70 و هي

​*א A C E G H K L N W X Δ Θ Ξ Π Ψ f1 f13 28 157 180 205 565 579 597 700 892 1006 1009 1010 1071 1195 1216 1230 1241 1242 1243 1253 1292 1342 1344 1365 1424 1505 1546 1646 2148 2174 Byz l76 l276 l292 l387 l514 l854 l950 l1552 itf itq itr1? syrp syrh syrpal copbo goth eth slav lat ​اضافة الى ذلك كله, هناك الكثير من الاباء الاوليين الذين ذكروا العدد 70 للرسل, و هناك بحث كامل للأستاذ Fadie مع اسماء الرسل ال 70 و سبب ترجمة بعض الترجمات كالترجمة الكاثوليكية للرقم 72​http://servant4jesus.110mb.com/download/patrologie/70apostle.doc

الحبيب فادي بصدد تحضير النص الاصلي بالصور في المخطوطات, لينهي على هذه الشبهة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*واضافة الى ان هناك الكثير من الترجمات انجليزية ذكرة ان الرب يسوع ارسل70 *

*King James Version (KJV)*
*1After these things the LORD appointed other seventy also, and sent them two and two before his face into every city and place, whither he himself would come. *


*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)*
*1After these things the Lord appointed seventy others also, and sent them two by two ahead of Him into every city and place whither He Himself would come.*


*New American Standard Bible (NASB)*
*1Now after this the Lord appointed seventy others, and sent them in pairs ahead of Him to every city and place where He Himself was going to come. *



*The Message (MSG)*
*1 -2Later the Master selected seventy and sent them ahead of him in pairs to every town and place where he intended to go. He gave them this charge: *



*Amplified Bible (AMP)*
*1NOW AFTER this the Lord chose and appointed seventy others and sent them out ahead of Him, two by two, into every town and place where He Himself was about to come (visit).*




*American Standard Version (ASV)*
*1 Now after these things the Lord appointed seventy others, and sent them two and two before his face into every city and place, whither he himself was about to come. *


*Young's Literal Translation (YLT)*
*1And after these things, the Lord did appoint also other seventy, and sent them by twos before his face, to every city and place whither he himself was about to come, *


*Wycliffe New Testament (WYC)*
*1 And after these things the Lord Jesus ordained also other seventy and twain, and sent them by twain and twain before his face into every city and place whither he was to come. *


*Holman Christian Standard Bible (HCSB)*
*1 After this, the Lord appointed 70 others, and He sent them ahead of Him in pairs to every town and place where He Himself was about to go. *

*Darby Translation (DARBY)*
*1Now after these things the Lord appointed seventy others also, and sent them two and two before his face into every city and place where he himself was about to come.*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

وهذا نصين باليوناني تذكر انه 70وليس72

1550 Stephanus New Testament (TR1550)
*1μετα δε ταυτα ανεδειξεν ο κυριος και ετερους εβδομηκοντα και απεστειλεν αυτους ανα δυο προ προσωπου αυτου εις πασαν πολιν και τοπον ου εμελλεν αυτος ερχεσθαι*


1894 ***ivener New Testament (TR1894)
*1μετα δε ταυτα ανεδειξεν ο κυριος και ετερους εβδομηκοντα και απεστειλεν αυτους ανα δυο προ προσωπου αυτου εις πασαν πολιν και τοπον ου εμελλεν αυτος ερχεσθαι*



*اين ذهب صاحب الشبهة هل تادب!!*​


----------



## ايمن-- (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*My Rock



			اولا انت تنقل من نص ويستكوت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


1_
وايه رايك فى النص السكندرى

Alexandrian
**** de tauta anedeixen o kurioV eterouV ebdomhkonta [duo] kai apesteilen autouV ana duo [duo] pro proswpou autou eiV pasan polin kai topon ou hmellen autoV ercesqai




			اضافة الى انه نقل الرقم اثنين بين قوسين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


http://www.greeknewtestament.com/B42C010.htm

فى هذا الموقع نص ويستكوت لا يضع الرقم( اتنين) بين قوسين ولكن الذى يضع القوسين هو النص السكندرى

اما فى هذا الموقع
http://wh.biblos.com/luke/10.htm

يجعل نص ويستكوت يضع الرقم اتنين بين قوسين




			انه غير متأكد من مصداقية الرقم 2
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اظاهر انه متاكد فى هذا الموقع
http://www.greeknewtestament.com/B42C010.htm
 بدليل عدم وضع رقم اتنين بين قوسين

اصبح نص ويستكوت متاكد من الرقم فى موقع ومش متاكد من الرقم فى موقع اخر
ان كانت الاقواس دليل على عدم التاكد من الرقم وهذا على حسب قولك

فهل كان ويسكتوت متاكد ام غير متاكد؟

2_



			اعطاني اسماء النسخ اليونانية 
هناك الكثير من الاباء الاوليين الذين ذكروا العدد 70 
سبب ترجمة بعض الترجمات كالترجمة الكاثوليكية للرقم 72
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو سؤال واحد للرد عليك

مثلا النص السكندرى الذى قال الرقم 72 او نص ويستكوت او نص الاند نستل الذين قالوا مثله ,فمن اين كتبوا النص الذى يتضمن الرقم 72 هل من النسخه الاصليه للوقا ام من الاباء الاولين ام من هيبوليتوس ام من ماذا؟؟؟؟؟


ana 100 100



			واضافة الى ان هناك الكثير من الترجمات انجليزية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الترجمات ليست مقياس للحكم على النص اليونانى او العبرى بصحته من عدمه يازميل*​


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



ايمن-- قال:


> ​​​*وايه رايك فى النص السكندرى*​
> 
> *Alexandrian*
> ***** de tauta anedeixen o kurioV eterouV ebdomhkonta [duo] kai apesteilen autouV ana duo [duo] pro proswpou autou eiV pasan polin kai topon ou hmellen autoV ercesqai*​


​
النص الأسكندري يضع الرقم 2 ايضا بين قوسين, فتح عينك يا اعمى البصيرة

راجع نفس الموضع الذي وضعته انت بنفسك
http://www.greeknewtestament.com/B42C010.htm

*Alexandrian
***** de tauta anedeixen o kurioV eterouV ebdomhkonta *[duo]* kai apesteilen autouV ana duo *[duo]* pro proswpou autou eiV pasan polin kai topon ou *hmellen* autoV ercesqai

انصحك ان تتعلم الأمانة اولا, بعدينا تعلم الحوار و النقاش

​


> *http://www.greeknewtestament.com/B42C010.htm*​
> *فى هذا الموقع نص ويستكوت لا يضع الرقم( اتنين) بين قوسين ولكن الذى يضع القوسين هو النص السكندرى*​
> *اما فى هذا الموقع*
> *http://wh.biblos.com/luke/10.htm*​
> ...


​​اغلب المواقع تنقله بالقوسين, و لأنهاء هذا النقطة, انا حجزت نسختي من الكتاب المقدس ل (*Westcott-hort Greek New Testament)* و سيصل بعد اسبوع و سأصور لك العدد 1 من الأصحاح 10 لأنجيل لوقا و سنرى كيف انه الرقم 2 بين قوسين



*



مثلا النص السكندرى الذى قال الرقم 72 او نص ويستكوت او نص الاند نستل الذين قالوا مثله ,فمن اين كتبوا النص الذى يتضمن الرقم 72 هل من النسخه الاصليه للوقا ام من الاباء الاولين ام من هيبوليتوس ام من ماذا؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*

​اعطيتك رابط لبحث عمله الأخ Fadie فيه شرح لهذا السؤال
الم تقرأه؟​​​*​


----------



## ايمن-- (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*



			فتح عينك يا اعمى البصيرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ويااعمى البصيره  هو انا سالت عن النص السكندرى وقلت

النص السكندرى لم يضع الرقم اتنين بين قوسين؟ام كنت اسال عن نص ويستكوت!!!!!!!!!




			الم تقرأه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالطبع ولم اجد اجابه 

كتابك عباره عن نسخ 
النص السكندرى ونص ويستكوت من ماذا كانوا ينقلون النص من المخطوطات الاصليه ام اقتباسات الاباء الاولين ام هيبوليتوس؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



> النص السكندرى لم يضع الرقم اتنين بين قوسين؟ام كنت اسال عن نص ويستكوت!!!!!!!!!


 

*ليه بس الكذب مش عيب*

*Alexandrian*
*μετα δε ταυτα ανεδειξεν ο κυριος ετερους εβδομηκοντα [δυο] και απεστειλεν αυτους ανα δυο [δυο] προ προσωπου αυτου εις πασαν πολιν και τοπον ου ημελλεν αυτος ερχεσθαι*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



> اصبح نص ويستكوت متاكد من الرقم فى موقع ومش متاكد من الرقم فى موقع اخر
> ان كانت الاقواس دليل على عدم التاكد من الرقم وهذا على حسب قولك
> 
> فهل كان ويسكتوت متاكد ام غير متاكد؟


 
*1μετα δε ταυτα ανεδειξεν ο κυριος ετερους εβδομηκοντα [δυο] και απεστειλεν αυτους ανα δυο [δυο] προ προσωπου αυτου εις πασαν πολιν και τοπον ου ημελλεν αυτος ερχεσθαι*

*انت جيبت موقع انه يضعه بين قوسيت *
*http://wh.biblos.com/luke/10.htm*


*تفضل هذا الموقع يضعه بين قوسين*

*http://bibleresources.bible.com/passagesearchresults2.php?tp=24&book_id=49&c=10&passage1=Luke+10&version1=68*


*http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Luke%2010:1;&version=68;*


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



ايمن-- قال:


> *ام كنت اسال عن نص ويستكوت!!!!!!!!!*​


 
و اتينا لك بهذكا موقع ينقله بالأقتباس, و انا اشتريت نسخة من الكتاب و سأصور لك الصفحة لكي نسكتك بالدليل و البرهان




*



النص السكندرى ونص ويستكوت من ماذا كانوا ينقلون النص من المخطوطات الاصليه ام اقتباسات الاباء الاولين ام هيبوليتوس؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
عن المخطوطات طبعا, و مسألة العدد 2 موضوع بين قوسين بسبب بعض الحسابات لعدد الرسل بحسب التاريخ للقرن الأول غير مؤكد, وضعت بين قوسين لعدم وجود مصدر عليها

نعيد ثاني؟​


----------



## ايمن-- (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*عن المخطوطات طبعا, و مسألة العدد 2 موضوع بين قوسين بسبب بعض الحسابات لعدد الرسل بحسب التاريخ للقرن الأول غير مؤكد, وضعت بين قوسين لعدم وجود مصدر عليها

ان كان من المخطوطات ,فهل يتم تغير النص المنقول من المخطوطات على حسب ما يعتقد او ما يظن او غير مؤكد؟؟؟*​


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



ايمن-- قال:


> ​​
> 
> *ان كان من المخطوطات ,فهل يتم تغير النص المنقول من المخطوطات على حسب ما يعتقد او ما يظن او غير مؤكد؟؟؟*​


 
لم يغير النص, بل وضعت بين قوسين
انا لو كنت افهم بحيطة كان فهمت..


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



ايمن-- قال:


> *ان كان من المخطوطات ,فهل يتم تغير النص المنقول من المخطوطات على حسب ما يعتقد او ما يظن او غير مؤكد؟؟؟*​


 

*يا عالم ارحمونا اشوي النص لم يتغير انما وضع الرقم2بين قوسين بمعنى انه غير متاكد من صحته*

*اسماء النسخ اليونانية الكثير التي تنص ان الرقم 70 و هي*
**א A C E G H K L N W X Δ Θ Ξ Π Ψ f1 f13 28 157 180 205 565 579 597 700 892 1006 1009 1010 1071 1195 1216 1230 1241 1242 1243 1253 1292 1342 1344 1365 1424 1505 1546 1646 2148 2174 Byz l76 l276 l292 l387 l514 l854 l950 l1552 itf itq itr1? syrp syrh syrpal copbo goth eth slav lat*

*يا رب تكون افهمت..*


----------



## ايمن-- (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*



			لم يغير النص, بل وضعت بين قوسين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ولماذا وضع الرقم من اساسه حتى لو كان بين قوسين ان كان بيقل من المخطوطات والرقم فيها ثابت لا يتغير مهما تعددت النسخ؟*​


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



ايمن-- قال:


> *ولماذا وضع الرقم من اساسه حتى لو كان بين قوسين ان كان بيقل من المخطوطات والرقم فيها ثابت لا يتغير مهما تعددت النسخ؟*​


 
اجبت على سؤالك هذا مسبقا
النسخة الأسكندرية وضعت الرقم 2 بين قوسين دلالة على عدم وجوده في النسخ الأصلية, و اضيفت لبعض الأخطاء في حساب عدد الرسل تاريخيا, الذي حسب خطأ 72, لكن لدينا عشرات النسخ و عشرات المصادر و عشرات من كتابات الأباء التي تذكر ان العدد 70

حتعيد سؤالك من جديد ولا ايه؟


----------



## zicoo (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

الاستاذ الفاضل ماى روك 
هل يعقل ان احد يسألك ما اسمك ؟؟
تكون الاجابة
انا اشتغل كذا فى المكان الفلانى !!!!!!!!!!!
الاجابة المطروحة من طرفك بعيدة كل البعد عن السؤال
 اذا نظرنا الى السؤال يقول


> ولماذا وضع الرقم من اساسه حتى لو كان بين قوسين ان كان بيقل من المخطوطات والرقم فيها ثابت لا يتغير مهما تعددت النسخ؟


بمعنى ما هوسبب اضافة الرقم 2 النص حتى ولو كان بين قوسين اذا كان النقل من المخطوطة الاصلية ؟؟؟؟
واذا كانت اجابتك والتى تقول فيها 



> النسخة الأسكندرية وضعت الرقم 2 بين قوسين دلالة على عدم وجوده في النسخ الأصلية, و اضيفت لبعض الأخطاء في حساب عدد الرسل تاريخيا, الذي حسب خطأ 72


من الذى اخطأ فى حساب عدد الرسل ؟؟؟
اذا كانت المخطوطة الاصلية تقول 70 وهى كلام موحى بة من الروح القدس ... هل يستدعى الامر التحرى عن صحة الكلام والحساب بعد كلام الله ؟
الا اذا كان هناك شك من اساسة انة كلام موحى او ان النقل تم من نسخة غير اصلية


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



zicoo قال:


> بمعنى ما هوسبب اضافة الرقم 2 النص حتى ولو كان بين قوسين اذا كان النقل من المخطوطة الاصلية ؟؟؟؟


 
اغلب المخطوطات تنقل الرقم 70 ما عدا النص الأسكندري الذي ضاف الرقم 2 بين قوسين لعدم اصالته



> من الذى اخطأ فى حساب عدد الرسل ؟؟؟
> اذا كانت المخطوطة الاصلية تقول 70 وهى كلام موحى بة من الروح القدس ... هل يستدعى الامر التحرى عن صحة الكلام والحساب بعد كلام الله ؟


 

طبعا لا, فقد قلنا ان الاسكندري وحده اضاف الرقم 2 بين قوسين لعدم وجود اصل له, فحسب حسابهم, حسبوا ان هناك 72 رسول بدل ال 70 المذكورة بالكتاب المقدس, لذلك اضافوا الرقم 2 بين قوسين

و اوردنا لكم المخطوطات التي تحتوي على الرقم 70, ما عدا الأسكندري الوحيد الذي اضافة الأثنين بين قوسين لعدم وجود دليل عليها

صعبة تفهمها يا اخ؟


----------



## zicoo (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

لو سمحت يااستاذ ماى روك سؤال
هل ما هو بين قوسين فى الكتاب المقدس لا وجود اصل لة او  لايو جد دليل علية ؟؟؟؟
شاكر سعة صدرك


----------



## Rayieq (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



zicoo قال:


> لو سمحت يااستاذ ماى روك سؤال
> هل ما هو بين قوسين فى الكتاب المقدس لا وجود اصل لة او  لايو جد دليل علية ؟؟؟؟
> شاكر سعة صدرك



اي قوسين ما في قوسين في الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Rayieq (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

ماي روك ممكن ارى هذه المخطوطة الاسكندرية؟؟؟
التي فيها اعتقدوا انه هنالك 72 سبعون وليس سبعون

لان الكتاب المعروف المترجم من اللغة اليونانية والعالم يعترف به يقول سبعون

وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ عَيَّنَ الرَّبُّ سَبْعِينَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضًا، وَأَرْسَلَهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ إِلَى كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ وَمَوْضِعٍ حَيْثُ كَانَ هُوَ مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يَأْتِيَ لوقا 10:1


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



zicoo قال:


> لو سمحت يااستاذ ماى روك سؤال
> هل ما هو بين قوسين فى الكتاب المقدس لا وجود اصل لة او لايو جد دليل علية ؟؟؟؟
> شاكر سعة صدرك


 
نعم, ما بين القوسين هو مضاف اما للتفسيير في الترجمات او لعدم التأكد في المخطوطات.


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



Rayieq قال:


> ماي روك ممكن ارى هذه المخطوطة الاسكندرية؟؟؟
> التي فيها اعتقدوا انه هنالك 72 سبعون وليس سبعون
> 
> لان الكتاب المعروف المترجم من اللغة اليونانية والعالم يعترف به يقول سبعون
> ...


 
نص العدد الأول هو كالتالي






نكرر, المخطوطات الأخرى ذكرنا اسمائها كلها تذكر العدد 70


----------



## zicoo (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



My Rock قال:


> نعم, ما بين القوسين هو مضاف اما للتفسيير في الترجمات او لعدم التأكد في المخطوطات.



مرقس 13 فانديك

 14فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ ((رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ)) الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ، قَائِمَةً حَيْثُ لاَ يَنْبَغِي - لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ - فَحِينَئِذٍ لِيَهْرُبِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ،
هنا الاقواس موجودة وفقا لترجمة فانديك ولاحظ ايضا ما هو بالاحمر  وهو بغير اقواس

اما فى الترجمة المشتركة
مرقس 13 المشتركة

14وإذا رَأيتُم ((نجاسةَ الخَرابِ)) قائِمةً حَيثُ يَجب أن لا تكونَ، (إفهمْ هذا أيُّها القارِئُ)، فَلْيَهرُبْ إلى الجبالِ مَنْ كانَ في اليهودِيَّةِ

هنا نجد الاقواس ايضا موجودة ولكن ما هو بالاحمر غير موجود.

واذا نظرنا فى الترجمة الكاثوليكية
مرقس 13 الكاثوليكية - دار المشرق

14وإِذا رَأَيتُمُ المُخَرِّبَ الشَّنيعَ قائماً حيثُ لا يَنبَغي أَن يَكون، (لِيَفهَمِ القارئ) فمَن كانَ يَومَئِذٍ في اليَهودِيَّة فَلْيَهرُبْ إِلى الجِبال
 ان الاقواس غير موجودة وايضا ما هو بالاحمر فى ترجمة فانديك غير موجود

هل من توضيح


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



zicoo قال:


> مرقس 13 فانديك
> 
> 14فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ ((رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ)) الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ، قَائِمَةً حَيْثُ لاَ يَنْبَغِي - لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ - فَحِينَئِذٍ لِيَهْرُبِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ،
> هنا الاقواس موجودة وفقا لترجمة فانديك ولاحظ ايضا ما هو بالاحمر وهو بغير اقواس
> ...


 
يوم بعد يوم ازداد تعجبا و اشمئزازا من طريقة النقد الأسلامية
فها هو مسلم ينتقد ترجمة؟ اي عاقل ينتقد ترجمة؟
الذي ينقد, ينقد الأصل لا التراجم

و المضحك بالأمر انك قرأت مرقس و لم تقرأ متى الذي قبله الذي ينقل النص المتوافق عليه من قبل كل الترجمات, فكيف تقرأ؟ بالمقلوب؟

متى 24 و العدد 15
[Q-BIBLE] 
SVD
*Mat 24:15* «فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ «رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ» الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ قَائِمَةً فِي الْمَكَانِ الْمُقَدَّسِ - لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ - 

ALAB
*Mat 24:15* فعندما ترون رجاسة الخراب، التي قيل عنها بلسان دانيآل النبي، قائمة في المكان المقدس، ليفهم القاريء!

GNA
*Mat 24:15* ((فإذا رأيتم ((نجاسة الخراب)) التي تكلم عليها النبـي دانيال قائمة في المكان المقدس? (إفهم هذا أيها القارئ)، 

JAB
*Mat 24:15*((فإذا رأيتم المخرب الشنيع الذي تكلم عليه النبي دانيال قائما في المكان المقدس (ليفهم القارئ)، 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فالنص الصحيح باليوناني بحسب المخطوطات يحتوي على عبارة التي قال عنها دانيال النبي لكنها لم تذكر في بعض الترجمات, لانها ليست مترجمة عن النص اليوناني

بمعنى انها ليست اضافة, بعد عدم ذكر في بعض الترجمات

و اولا و اخيرا هي ترجمة.. ترجمة يا عاقل..
راجع نفس النص في المخطوطات اليونانية, ستجد انها متشابهة..

حاول التفريق بين نصل اصلي و بين ترجمة..


----------



## Rayieq (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

الترجمة الاصلية لا يوجد بها اي اقواس

هنالك عدة ترجمات للكتاب المقدس تم اضافة او حذف كلمات
مثل العهد الجديد المترجم للغة العربية الحديثة لغته كاي كتاب عادي وهنالك اقواس به
ولكن الترجمة الاصلية هي من اليونانية التي لا يوجد بها اي نقص او اقواس

وارجو التوقف عند هذا الحد على موضوع الاقواس 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



zicoo قال:


> مرقس 13 فانديك
> 
> 14فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ ((رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ)) الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ، قَائِمَةً حَيْثُ لاَ يَنْبَغِي - لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ - فَحِينَئِذٍ لِيَهْرُبِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ،
> هنا الاقواس موجودة وفقا لترجمة فانديك ولاحظ ايضا ما هو بالاحمر وهو بغير اقواس
> ...


 

:t33:
عجبي فعلا من طريقة فهم المسلم

هذا هو النص اليوناني لا يوجد به اقواس
*14οταν δε ιδητε το βδελυγμα της ερημωσεως το ρηθεν υπο δανιηλ του προφητου εστος οπου ου δει ο αναγινωσκων νοειτω τοτε οι εν τη ιουδαια φευγετωσαν εις τα ορη*


----------



## zicoo (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



> يوم بعد يوم ازداد تعجبا و اشمئزازا من طريقة النقد الأسلامية
> فها هو مسلم ينتقد ترجمة؟ اي عاقل ينتقد ترجمة؟
> الذي ينقد, ينقد الأصل لا التراجم



الاستاذ ماى روك
ليس فى كلامى ما هو نقد فأنا لست اهل من ينتقد الكتاب المقدس 
كلامى كلة كان عبارة عن اسألة واستفسارات وشكر على سعة صدرك 
ومداخلتى السابقة جاءت للاستضاح عن ما هو بين الاقواس فى التراجم كما تفضلت انت وقلت سابقا ان 


> ان ما بين القوسين هو مضاف اما للتفسيير في الترجمات او لعدم التأكد في المخطوطات



ففى مرقس بحسب الترجمة فاندايك  توجد اقواس((رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ))  اذن ما بينها هو مضاف من المترجم او عدم التاكد فى المخطوطة
ولكن بحسب الترجمة الكاثوليكية اصبحت  المُخَرِّبَ الشَّنيعَ بدون اقواس واصبحت من صلب النص  وهنا جاء طلبى للايضاح والاستفسار وليس للنقد وبالتالى لم تعطنى اى اجابة ,,, بالعكس كانت اجابتك  بعيدة عن استفسارى 


> و المضحك بالأمر انك قرأت مرقس و لم تقرأ متى الذي قبله الذي ينقل النص المتوافق عليه من قبل كل الترجمات, فكيف تقرأ؟ بالمقلوب؟



المضحك بالامر انى اسألك عما جاء فى مرقس وانت ترد بما جاء بمتى 
متى 24 و العدد 15



> أقتباس كتابي
> 
> SVD
> Mat 24:15 «فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ «رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ» الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ قَائِمَةً فِي الْمَكَانِ الْمُقَدَّسِ - لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ -
> ...


هذة الاجابة .ممكن ان تكون مقبولة بخصوص العبارة . التي قال عنها دانيال النبيولكن ماذا عن الاقواس حتى ما اقتبستة انت من تراجم
SVD «رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ»        بها اقواس 
ALAB ترون رجاسة الخراب     لايوجد اقواس 
           ، ليفهم القاريء!       لايوجد اقواس والترجمات الاخرى بين اقواس 
هل هذة اضافة من المترجم ام ماذا ومن الذى اعطى الحق للمترجم باضافة الاقواس مرة وازالتها مرة اخرى ؟؟؟؟ اليس الاصل واحد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



zicoo قال:


> ففى مرقس بحسب الترجمة فاندايك توجد اقواس((رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ)) اذن ما بينها هو مضاف من المترجم او عدم التاكد فى المخطوطة
> ولكن بحسب الترجمة الكاثوليكية اصبحت المُخَرِّبَ الشَّنيعَ بدون اقواس واصبحت من صلب النص وهنا جاء طلبى للايضاح والاستفسار وليس للنقد وبالتالى لم تعطنى اى اجابة ,,, بالعكس كانت اجابتك بعيدة عن استفسارى




ترجمة الفاندايك توجد << >> حول الكلمة, و هي للأشارة 
فنرى الكثير من نصوص العهد الجديد المحاطة ب << >>  في التراجم دلالة على اقتباس القائل ايضا
فهف ليس اضافة, فهي موجودة في النص الأصلي و حوطت في الترجمة للاشارة الى المكان لا لكونها اضافة

 





> المضحك بالامر انى اسألك عما جاء فى مرقس وانت ترد بما جاء بمتى
> متى 24 و العدد 15


 
بل المضحك هو جهلك العميق بالكتاب المقدس الذي يجعلك تسأل في تراجم لا مخطوطات

انا انتقلت الى متى يا شطور, لان نفس النص مذكور في كل الترجمات وهو نفسه في مرقس, بمعنى القارئ الفاهم (لا القارئ الغبي) سيفهم بالمقارنة و لا يسأل اسئلة مخجلة مثل اسألتك

و من ثم رجعت الى النص الأصلي لمرقس و ذكرت ان النص يحتوي على عبارة التي قال عنها دانيال النبي, لكن يبدوا انك لم تقرأ

و الأن, الي عنده كلام في العصمة الكتابية يتفضل
و الأطفال التي تحاور بأختلاف الترجمات, فليذهبوا و يلعبوا في روضاتهم

الى متى تبقون في الحضيض في نقاشكم.. تعترضون على ترجمات يا بشر.. ترجمات!!


----------



## peace the best (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

السلام عليكم 
بالإذن من الإخوة المسيحين 
انا مسلم لكن اريد ان اقول للأخ (islamic life)

ما هذا الكلام الكارثي الذي قلته!!!!!!!!!!!
الله يريد ان يكون كتابه محرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
(((مش يمكن يكون ربنا عايز كدة )))
عايز إيه
لا، هذا الكلام لا اوافقك عليه ابدا ابدا 
 التحريف هو شر ، و الله لا يريد الشر للعالم
إنتبه أخي لما تقوله
و السلام عليكم


----------



## zicoo (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

الاخ الفاضل ماى روك 
لماذا هذة العصبية فى ردك ؟؟؟ من اول التعجب والاشمئزاز و المضحك والقارئ الغبى 
حياك الله وبارك فيك براحة على انا لم انتقد لثانى مرة بقولها وانا لست باهل ان انتقد الكتاب المقدس 
المشكل كلة فى جوابك انت الذى كان عبارة عن 


> نعم, ما بين القوسين هو مضاف اما للتفسيير في الترجمات او لعدم التأكد في المخطوطات


وبالتالى كان سؤالى عن الترجمات واكيد انت ذكى وقارئ ذكى لابد ان تعى من كلامى السابق الذى قرأتة بانى لا احتكم على مخطوطات لكى اقارن بينها


> ترجمة الفاندايك توجد << >> حول الكلمة, و هي للأشارة
> فنرى الكثير من نصوص العهد الجديد المحاطة ب << >> في التراجم دلالة على اقتباس القائل ايضا



وانا لم اقتبس نص فية اقتباس للقائل بالرغم من انك لم تنوة عنها فى اجابتك السابقة


> فهف ليس اضافة, فهي موجودة في النص الأصلي و حوطت في الترجمة للاشارة الى المكان لا لكونها اضافة


معلومة جديدة اشكرك عليها 


> بل المضحك هو جهلك العميق بالكتاب المقدس الذي يجعلك تسأل في تراجم لا مخطوطات
> 
> انا انتقلت الى متى يا شطور, لان نفس النص مذكور في كل الترجمات وهو نفسه في مرقس, بمعنى القارئ الفاهم (لا القارئ الغبي) سيفهم بالمقارنة و لا يسأل اسئلة مخجلة مثل اسألتك



ياسيد ماى روك الموضوع لايحتاج قارئ غبى ولا ذكى ولا كل هذة الثورة 
انا سؤالى هو عن الاقواس الموجودة فى بعض الترجمات وغيرها لا
وانتقالك لمتى لتثبت متن النص وانا اهتمامى بالاقواس والتى حتى من الترجمات التى انت اقتبستها بعضها بة اقواس والاخرى لا وهنا استفسارى ؟؟؟


> و من ثم رجعت الى النص الأصلي لمرقس و ذكرت ان النص يحتوي على عبارة التي قال عنها دانيال النبي, لكن يبدوا انك لم تقرأ


ارجع لمداخلتك السابقة ياشطور واعمل اقتباس لما تقولة واين رجعت لمرقس 
ارى انك تكتب ما لا تدرك 
ياريت اسلوبك يكون اهدأ من كدة


----------



## My Rock (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



zicoo قال:


> ياسيد ماى روك الموضوع لايحتاج قارئ غبى ولا ذكى ولا كل هذة الثورة
> انا سؤالى هو عن الاقواس الموجودة فى بعض الترجمات وغيرها لا
> وانتقالك لمتى لتثبت متن النص وانا اهتمامى بالاقواس والتى حتى من الترجمات التى انت اقتبستها بعضها بة اقواس والاخرى لا وهنا استفسارى ؟؟؟


 
يبدو انك لا تذكر ما تسأل به, و لعلك احد هؤلاء الذين يسألون فقط للتشويش على المواضيع

انت قلت و تحديدا بالمشاركة #*57*



> هنا نجد الاقواس ايضا موجودة ولكن ما هو بالاحمر غير موجود.


 
فأنت تسألت عن الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ، قَائِمَةً حَيْثُ لاَ يَنْبَغِي 
الغير موجودة فقط في ترجمة واحدة 
و انا اقتبسلك من متى الذي فيه تذكر الترجمات جميعا ان النبوة مذكورة عن دانيال, اضافة الى اصل وجودها في النسخ اليونانية, بمعنى انها صحيحة بوجودها ولا بتجاهلها, و هي اولا و اخيرا ترجمة لا اكثر ولا اقل, فالنص اليوناني متوافق

و الان أترك اللغو الفارغ و هات من الأخر, سؤالك ايه؟ مش ردينا عليه؟ يبقى ليه بتماطل و تجادل؟


----------



## egyfinance (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*لى مداخلة بسيطة فى الموضوع ارجو ان يتقبلها الاعضاء الاعزاء ، اقول ان الموضوع المطروح شبع فحصا و تمحيصا من علماء كثيرين و مدققين اشداء علماء بكلا اللغتين العبرية و اليونانية التى هى لغة المتن او الاصل لمخطوطات الكتاب المقدس ، و رغم هذا لم يستطع واحد منهم ان يقدم لنا الدليل القطعى على احتمالية تحريف الكتاب المقدس .
الاشكالية تكمن عند المسلمين فى تغييب العقل دائما و تغليب العصبية و النعرة الطائفية ، اننا لو سئلنا اى مسلم من الذى ارسل للبشر اجمعين هذا الكتاب المقدس الذين يطعنون فى تحريف؟ اى مسلم يقول بالتاكيد هو الله ، اوليس كذلك؟ اذا فهل سمح الله بتحرف كتابه المقدس؟ ان قلنا لا لم يسمح اذا فهناك قوة عظمى اعظم من قوة الله و قدرته حرفت الكتاب رغما عن مشيئة الله ، و ان قال مسلم نعم ان الله قد سمح بتحريفه فهذا يجرنا الى اشكالية جدلية اعمق بكثير ، لما سمح الله بتحرف الكتاب ؟ اليس الله بقادر على حفظه كما يوقل المسملون ؟ هل ليضل به كثيرين؟ هل الله يريد الضلال ؟ ان اغلب شيوخ الاسلام يطعنون فى صحة الكتاب و هم لا يدرون ان تلك الكلمات هى طعن فى الخالق القدير ذاته ، فخالق الكون كلمته حية و فعالة و لايمكن تحريفها فقد صمد هذا الكتاب ابان الهجمة الرومانية الشرسة فى بداية عصور المسيحية ضد كل قوى الشر و الاضطهاد الموجه لتلك العقيدة .
الشىء المؤسف حقا هو هذا التعامل الجاهل الخبيث عند الطعن فى الكتاب المقدس فانا لم ارى مسملا واحدا يمسك بيدية بمخطوطات هذا الكتاب القديمة و ما اكثرها ليقول لنا ان الاصل العبرى لسفر كذا مثلا يقول كذا بينما مخطوطة عبرية اخرى لذات السفر تعود لذات الفترة تقول شيئا اخر بل اجد كل ما فى الامر الاتيان بعدة ترجمات لعدة لغات و طوائف للطعن فى تحريف كلمة الخالق!!! ، اننى دائما اسئل كل من يطعن فى صحة الكتاب المقدس باقول ، انك ان ذهبت الى محكمة من البشر لتطعن فى تزوير و تحريف وثيقة حكومية من صنع بشر ضعفاء لسئلك القاضى ، من قام بالتحريف ؟ متى حدث التحريف؟ كيف حدث التحريف ؟ لماذا حدث التحريف اى لمصلحة من حدث هذا التحريف؟ و لو لم تات بالدليل و البينة على كلامك لاتهمت و حكم عليك بالسجن اما نحن فما اسهل ان نطعن فى تحريف كلام الخالق لماذا ؟ الا نعلم ان كل حرف نقوله سنقدم عنه حسابا يوم الدينونة؟ ان هناك الالاف بل الاف الملايين من المسيحيين ارتضوا بارادتهم الموت بما فيهم الرسل الاوائل كتبة تلك الكتب ارتضوا الموت مقابل ايمانهم بتلك الكتب المطعون بتحريفها فهل لو كانوا هم محرفيها فهل كانوا ليختارون الموت من اجلها؟ فلنفيق من جهلنا و لنترك الترجمات الحرفية للكتب و لننظر لمتن تلك الكتب و انا دائما اتسائل ، بفرض ان هناك رسالة ما كتبتها بالانجليزية و قلت فيها ( I WILL TRAVEL TO GERMANY NEXT WEEK FOR MAKING SOME BUSINESS AGREEMENTS WITH OUR CUSTOMERS INTHERE ) فهل لو ترجمت الى ( ساسافر الى المانيا الاسبوع القادم لعقد بعض الاتفاقات التجارية مع عملائنا هناك ) ثم مرة اخرى الى ( ساسافر الى بلاد الالمان لعقد بعض الصفقات التجارية و هذا فى خلال سبعة ايام من اليوم ) او الى ( ساسافر الى المانيا و هذا فى ظرف اسبوع ) فهل واحدا ممن كتب ترجمات الرسالة الانجليزية تلك نطعن فى ترجمته بانه مزيف؟ هل ذكر شيئا لم اقله ام هل غير فى كلمة قلتها؟ كفانا سفسطة فارغة و انى انصح القائمون على الموقع بالمعاملة بالمثل ففى المنتديات الاسلامية يشترطون الاجابة على بعض الاسئلة المعجزة فى اللغة العربية قبل المداخلات حول صحة كتابهم المزيف ، و انا لا اطالب باسئلة تعجيزية بل وضع ثلاثة اسئلة بسيطة لكل من يريد ان يناقش تحريف الكتاب المقدس من المسلمين تلك الاسئلة الثلاث فى اللغة العبرية و اخرى فى اللغة اليونانية و التى باجابتها توضح ان من اجابها على دراية و لو بسيطة بتلك اللغات اما ان ياتى بعض الجهلة و العميان المسلمين ليطعنوا فيما فشل فى اثباته كبار علماء الاديان المحيطين باسرار لغات متن الكتاب المقدس فهذا محله غرف دردشة موقع السرايا الصفراء.  *


----------



## My Rock (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

أترك اللغو الفارغ يا زيكو و هات من الأخر, سؤالك ايه؟ مش ردينا عليه؟ يبقى ليه بتماطل و تجادل؟


----------



## zicoo (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



> أترك اللغو الفارغ يا زيكو و هات من الأخر, سؤالك ايه؟ مش ردينا عليه؟ يبقى ليه بتماطل و تجادل؟


سؤالى كان واضح فى المداخلات السابقة التى حضرتك حذفتها 
وانت تعلم جيدا ما بها من اسالة....... عاوز ترد نزلها وجاوب مش عاوز ترد مافى مشكلة ... عاوز تحذف دى كمان .... المنتدى بتاعك يازعيم 
اذا كان حضرتك حذفتها لماذا هذا السؤال (هات من الأخر, سؤالك ايه؟ )


> مش ردينا عليه؟ يبقى ليه بتماطل و تجادل؟


وطالما انت بتقول ردينا علية يبقى خلاص !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*



zicoo قال:


> سؤالى كان واضح فى المداخلات السابقة التى حضرتك حذفتها
> وانت تعلم جيدا ما بها من اسالة....... عاوز ترد نزلها وجاوب مش عاوز ترد مافى مشكلة ... عاوز تحذف دى كمان .... المنتدى بتاعك يازعيم
> اذا كان حضرتك حذفتها لماذا هذا السؤال (هات من الأخر, سؤالك ايه؟ )
> 
> وطالما انت بتقول ردينا علية يبقى خلاص !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
يبقى صف على جنب و بلاش كلام فاضي, خلينا نشوف الموضوع مع ناس تعرف تسأل في صلب الموضوع, مش في تراجم
ربنا يهديكم


----------



## zicoo (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن صلب الموضوع*


----------



## fredyyy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*zicoo*
*الله اوجد الكتاب فى يد البشر واوجد الشجرة امام ادم*

*لو سمحت لا ُتفتي في أمور الله وأنت بعيداً عن الله*

*فأنت ُتقارن بين عنصرين لا علاقة للأول بالآخر *

*في حالة آدم :.... نتكلم عن شيئين *

*1 - كلام الله المنطوق ( الشفهي )*

*2 - ما أعطاه الله لآدم (ممثل في الشجرة)*

*في حالة الناس الآن (بعد ولادة المسيح وصلبه وموته وقيامته) نتكلم عن شيئين*

*1 - كلام الله المكتوب ( المدون )*

*2 - ما أعطاه الله للناس (كل خير يتمتعون به)*

*فإذا كنت تريد أن ُتقارن قارن بين 1 , 1 ..... أو قارن بين 2 , 2 *

*لكي تستقيم الأمور*
*1 مع 1 *
*كلام الله المنطوق لم يتغير (وُطرِدَ آدم من أمام الله الحي فمات أدبياً)*

*كلام الله المكتوب لم يتغير (كل من لم يقبل المسيح كالفادي قد دين)*

*2 مع 2*
*آدم سَمِعَ لكلام الشيطان وترك كلام الله (أكل من الشجرة)*

*والنالس سَمِعوا لكلام ووصايا البشر وتركوا كلام الله في الكتاب المقدس*

*تحولوا الى (المخلوق ... دون الخالق)(أكلوا خيرة ... وعبدوا غيرة)*

*إرميا 2 : 13 *
*لأَنَّ شَعْبِي عَمِلَ شَرَّيْنِ: تَرَكُونِي أَنَا يَنْبُوعَ الْمِيَاهِ الْحَيَّةِ لِيَنْقُرُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ آبَاراً آبَاراً مُشَقَّقَةً لاَ تَضْبُطُ مَاءً.*


----------



## My Rock (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

لا اله الا المسيح
انت يا زيكو
الموضوع هذا لمناقشة ادلة عامة على تحريف الكتاب المقدس, و ليس نصوص معينة
ما جائ في يوحنا اجبنا عليه في مواضيع عديدة مرارا و تكرارا و تستطيع فتح موضوع خاص به لوحده و كفاك تشتيت لهذا الموضوع


----------



## zicoo (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لتشتيت الموضوع*
*اخر انذار*


----------



## ايمن-- (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

*نقتبس من بعض مداخلات ماى روك:




			فقد قلنا ان الاسكندري وحده اضاف الرقم 2 بين قوسين لعدم وجود اصل له,
نعم, ما بين القوسين هو مضاف 

أنقر للتوسيع...


شى جميل

انجيل مرقس -الاصحاح الاول

1_النص السكندرى

http://www.greeknewtestament.com/B41C001.htm
Alexandrian
arch tou euaggeliou ihsou cristou [uiou qeou] 

النص السكندرى وضع ابن الله بين قوسين

وانت قلت:



			بين قوسين لعدم وجود اصل له,
نعم, ما بين القوسين هو مضاف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


Hort and Westcott
arch tou euaggeliou ihsou cristou

ونص ويستكوت حذفها من اساسه

فسؤالى:
بناء على كلامك ياماى روك جمله ابن الله ليس لها اصل فى المخطوطات 

فلماذا نجد النص البيزنطى يكتب جمله ابن الله والنص المستلم؟*​


----------



## Fadie (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

ياهلا بوائل نور , يدور على المنتديات كافةً يضع نفس اسئلته العقيمة , و رغم ان الاستاذ فانسى هنى سحقه فى نادى الفكر هو و من هم اعلم منه حتى جاء ليُمارس هوايته العقيمة فى النسخ و اللصق.

ما بين القوسين يا جاهل يتم وضعه بين قوسين لوجود بعض المخطوطات وضعت بدلاً من ابن الله "ابن الانسان" , اما النص ففى الغالبية العُظمة الساحقة من المخطوطات كما هو فى النص المُستلم , و اما تدليسك و كذب فى ان ويستكوت حذف النص فهذا نسحقه بالصورة التالية من نُسخة ويستكوت و هورت ص 72 :









ماذا ترى امامك يا جاهل؟!

ثم لا تضع اى نص مرة اخرى الا بمخطوطات , سمحت لك هذه المرة , اما اى مرة اخرى ستضع بها اى نص بشواهد ويستكوت و هورت دون وضع المخطوطات فسأحذها دون النظر لها حتى!

الكلام واضح؟

آسف يا ماى روك للتدخل بالموضوع , بس الأشكال دى مبتجيش الا بالشدة , فها هو فانسى طحنه هو و اساتذته , فهذا الشخص ليس سوى جاهل ينقل عن من هم أعلم منه , و ها قد طُحن هو و اساتذته فى نادى الفكر!!!


----------



## Fadie (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

كما انه لا يوجد شىء اسمه النُسخة المطبوعة من النص السكندرى لكى نقول هذا حذف و هذا أثبت , و اتحدى من ياتينى بنُسخة واحدة مطبوعة اسمها النص السكندرى , بل النص السكندرى يتمثل فى نُسخ علماء قاموا بالرجوع الى النص السكندرى فى وضع نُسخهم , و اقوى هؤلاء هم ويستكوت و هورت , و ها هم كما ترون لم يحذفوا النص بل وضعوه فى الهامش كدلالة على ان النص لم يأتى فى بعض المخطوطات و انه محل قراءة...


----------



## Fadie (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

لما تتعلم الأدب هسمحلك تتكلم , قليل أدب و لسانك طويل هعملك انا الادب!


----------



## Fadie (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: [هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام خالى من التحريف]*

يُغلق!


----------

